# Shrink the Volume Control



## TONEYS (Sep 1, 1999)

When double clicking on Yellow Speaker in Taskbar(Volume Control) to open, you can shrink in size by pressing Ctrl-S and again to resize.
TONEYS









[This message has been edited by TONEYS (edited 11-29-1999).]


----------

